# URGENT RESCUE: Columbus, OH



## slavetoabunny (Oct 8, 2007)

Cross-posted from LL. If anyone can help, I'll put you in touch with the girl that is trying to help these bunnies:

_ I always casually look at the pet forum on Craigslist....well, there was a posting from someone who rescued 8 New Zealand buns from their neighbor. This was the ad:




hello, i have 8 new zealand purebreed rabbits up for adoption, they were in cages up from the ground at my neighbor's house and a animal got their toes, they were going to shoot them so i said i would doctor them up, 4 months later and you wouldn't even know that happend to them, they were show rabbits and meat rabbits, they could still be used as meat rabbits but i don't really know anyone that butchers them, and would rather they be someone's pets, they have been handles, since they were show rabbits but not as much since i have had them, their are 1 black male, 2 white males, 2 black females and 3 white females, they are about 9 lbs, i can take pictures if needed, i am asking a 25 dollar fee for each just to cover food and bandages, they will come with a baggie of food if wanted.

Click to expand...


I e-mailed to learn more....and to see some pics....which, here is what she sent:























I'm going to e-mail the Columbus HRS and the Buckeye HRS as well as the rescue group I've been working with recently to see if there is anyone who could foster some of these babies. I am going out to see them on Wednesday....and more than likely will be bringing one of the males home. 

I would just really hate to see them become someone's dinner.....and the cages they are in are ENTIRELY too small. 

So if anyone out there is looking to adopt another bunny.....please let me know and I will do whatever I can, including traveling to meet you or someone else if a train can be organized. 

Thanks guys. _


----------



## naturestee (Oct 8, 2007)

Sprite liked New Zealands...:sad:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 8, 2007)

An animal got their toes??? Poor things. 

They look so sad.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh no.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 9, 2007)

I really wish I was closer. I'd help in a heartbeat.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 9, 2007)

So these guys are in Ohio? Leaf, if you really want one (or more!) we might be able to organize a bunny train to get them to you.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 9, 2007)

The girl that is trying to help these buns says that she would be willing to help transport. She is also working with the women trying to waive the adoption fee. Maybe she could at least get it reduced.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 9, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> So these guys are in Ohio? Leaf, if you really want one (or more!) we might be able to organize a bunny train to get them to you.



I can definantly take one in, and if really needed, two. I'd be more than happy to help out. This weekend I'll be working in Rolla, Mo but I'll be able to travel some if necessary - I can make sure of that.


----------



## Haley (Oct 10, 2007)

wow Im just seeing this and my heart is breaking for them. Look how small those cages are and with nothing to rest on. But at least theyre alive- for now.

I'll have time tomorrow to look at the map on transports. Leaf, you would really take one or two if we could get them to you? Its only 6 hours between Columbus and St Louis and I bet we could find helping coming through Indianapolis.

I might be able to help with the adoption fee if she wont waive it. 

This just breaks my heart.


----------



## jam224 (Oct 10, 2007)

These guys are actually in East Liberty, Ohio, which is about an hour northwest of Columbus.

I *may* be able to help with transport if anyone from East Liberty to Ann Arbor would like one of these guys. I'm planning on going down to Ohio this Thursday and coming back up to Michigan either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Haley (Oct 10, 2007)

I wonder if maybe Midwest would take one or two? Are you for sure going down there Jennifer? Let me know and I'll check into it.


----------



## jam224 (Oct 10, 2007)

Haley -- Yes, I'm definitely going down to Ohio tomorrow (Thursday). I only have one pet carrier, which is why I offered to transport one bunny, but I could potentially transport more, given more resources. Let me know what you and Dominique think. Do you still have my cell phone number? I'm going to bebusy tonight -- my husband is flying in from New Orleans and I have to pick him up at the airport. We have tickets to the Michigan homecoming game this Saturday and we have yet to make it to a game this season, so I'd like to come back up to Michigan Friday. I'll be checking this thread often.


----------



## Haley (Oct 10, 2007)

I have class tonight and I forgot to ask Dominique about this when I spoke to her earlier. I did PM Patti and gave her midwest's contact info so that whoever is in touch with this lady could email her to see what she thinks.. 

I know theyre pretty full right now but Im taking 3 to Chicago with me so I thought maybe theyd have room for at least one more. 

Edit: I just emailed Dominique right now so I'll let you know what she thinks..


----------



## jam224 (Oct 10, 2007)

Aww, you're taking 3 to Chicago? Bravo!!


----------



## Haley (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah Im taking Zorra and Simba (a lionhead/rex pair) and Nicollete to their new home. It worked out great since Im going to a wedding anyway.

I just heard from Dominique though and theyre just too full to help with this one. Hopefully someone closer can help out :-(


----------



## jam224 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Yeah Im taking Zorra and Simba (a lionhead/rex pair) and Nicollete to their new home. It worked out great since Im going to a wedding anyway.
> 
> I just heard from Dominique though and theyre just too full to help with this one. Hopefully someone closer can help out :-(


Aww, I saw those guys on Petfinder last night! They're adorable! Lucky owners! 

Yeah, I was afraid of that.  I completely understand though. I'm still willing to transport one of these New Zealands, if someone is interested in adopting one of these guys.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll pm Treasured Friend (Julie from Soulmate Rabbit Rescue). I don't know if there's any room available but I heard from her that the dutch boy from Chicago has an adoption hold on him, maybe his foster home can take one of these guys on?

FYI for anyone in my area, I have tons of extra NIC panels if you want to make room for a foster/rescue bun any time!

Edit: Has anyone heard anything from rescues in the Ohio area?


----------



## jam224 (Oct 10, 2007)

Me again, haha.





Jessica is the person who brought this bunch to our attention over on LL. Patti got her permission to post her email address as contact info, but I don't see it on here. You can contact Jessica at [email protected]. I just sent her an email asking if she's heard from other Ohio rescues.

She just updated this on LL:
"I'm on my way out tonight to see the bunnies and bring one of the males home....it looks like Jennifer may be getting one *[NOT the case unless someone commits to adopting one and contacts me]*....and I have someone in Missouri who saw the post on RO who is offering to take two, maybe three. And if this lady is willing to waive the fee she's asking, I'm going to try to place two with the Capital Area Humane Society.....which means there would only be *two* left to find forever/foster homes for...."

OK, now I really need to stop messing around and clean the kiddos' litterpans before I have to go pick up DH!


----------



## stargazerLily (Oct 10, 2007)

I live about 90 minutes west of Columbus, but I can help transport to the Indianapolis area if needed. I might be able to temporarily house one as well, I have the extra NIC panels, and the room. Not sure about being able to adopt right at this moment though. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm directly North of Indianapolis - I could catch them here and take them a little further West maybe - my van is not likely to make a long trip but I can try to do whatever.....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 11, 2007)

Update from Jessica:

_Well, I have a new addition.... Rilo, one of the REW males (the one in the second picture of the REWS...and the one on the right in the following pic). Those poor bunnies....they seem to be in good condition - the girl said they were 5lbs when she got them (I don't know how old they are....she's had them for 4mo....they're about 9lbs now...does that math add up?). But I didn't see any hay in the little shed they're in and those cages are TINY. Seriously....when the rabbits are laying in the width of it, they can't stretch out all the way. I'm guessing they probably measure 12"x15". _

_Unfortunately, she didn't seem too keen on the idea of waiving her fee in order to get some of them into a rescue..... BUT, she did say that she hopes she's able to find homes for them all soon because with winter approaching, she's worried about their waters freezing....and they're really expensive to feed. So she'd keep my e-mail address and get in touch with me if she gets in a pinch. :-/_

_So...not exactly ideal, but....I don't really know what else to do.  _

_On one of Rilo's back feet, you can see where something had nibbled his toes. I haven't gotten a very close look at it because he's a little stressed right now and I want to give him some time to calm down, but tomorrow I'll be able to say a little more about him._

_He is a BIG bunny though, that's for sure. Makes Lucy look pretty puny. _


----------



## Leaf (Oct 11, 2007)

Have any of them made their way home yet? I hope it happens soon. Poor babies!


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello all! I'm Jessica (aka "Jazzaroosky" from LL)....thanks so much, Patti and Jennifer, for relaying updates on the situation over here.....lol, I guess I had registered on this site a couple years ago and forgot! 

But anyway, as has already been said, the lady did not seem too crazy about the idea to waive the fee for these bunnies to get them into a rescue or foster situation (or just a better situation in general....). Patti, though, had a good idea that she posted on LL. If she absolutely cannot be persuaded to drop the fee she's asking altogether, maybe she can be persuaded to sell the rest of these bunnies for a lump sum of, say $100 or $150. I know I would be happy to pitch in $25 or so (I'm a college student....and have 2 bunnies and 2 dogs of my own to care for, or else I'd throw in more) to help out.....as well as help in transporting some of the rabbits. I could go within 4-5hrs in any direction of Columbus, OH. 

Would anyone be interested in doing something like this to get the remaining 7 bunnies out? I'm racking my brain trying to come up with other options.... I just hate that they're in those tiny cages with TERRIBLE flooring, no toys, no hay....and I don't even want to think about them becoming dinner for someone.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 11, 2007)

I brought home one of the REW males yesterday....he's settling in quite nicely. At first I was worried about how he'll get along with my dogs...he seemed pretty afraid, but I think he's realizing that they're not going to bother him any because he's calmed down considerably. 

There are still 7 (2 males, I believe...5 females) in need of new homes...
*
Leaf wrote: *


> Have any of them made their way home yet? I hope it happens soon. Poor babies!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Jess!!! As I replied over on LL, if homes (either foster or permanent) can be arranged for these buns, their "bail" is guaranteed. A volume discount would be nice if you can talk this lady into it.

Patti


----------



## naturestee (Oct 11, 2007)

I just got a pm back from Julie, she's in Washington visiting family this week. When she gets back she'll be able to work out details, but it sounds like there is a family or two available to foster for her. If the black male isn't claimed yet, she'd be interested in him in particular (not sure if one of her previous adopters has been looking for one but she mentioned bonding it to one of the silver street girls).

Again, she can't work out anything definite until she gets back.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 11, 2007)

I sent her this e-mail:

_"Hi Kaylene,

First of all, let me say that my new bunny (who I've named Rilo) is doing great! He seems to be settling in nicely.

I was curious to know if you would be interested in negotiating a price for the remaining rabbits so that they may be placed in foster and permanent homes? I completely understand why you would not want to simply give them away for free, since you have spent quite a bit of money on them as it is. But would you maybe consider selling the rest for $125? 

I would just hate to see these bunnies become someone's dinner...and would also love for them to have bigger cages. Plus, they would be out of your hair.  

Let me know what you think!"_

I'll be sure to update you all on the response.

ALSO - what are the odds that there is someone who would be able to meet me in Indianapolis or Terre Haute, IN to transport a couple of these babies to MO?


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 11, 2007)

The black male is not claimed as of yet.  I wouldn't want to pass up a home if one came along before she is able to get back...but if no one is able to take him before then, I will try to remember there is someone interested in him. *

naturestee wrote: *


> I just got a pm back from Julie, she's in Washington visiting family this week. When she gets back she'll be able to work out details, but it sounds like there is a family or two available to foster for her. If the black male isn't claimed yet, she'd be interested in him in particular (not sure if one of her previous adopters has been looking for one but she mentioned bonding it to one of the silver street girls).
> 
> Again, she can't work out anything definite until she gets back.


----------



## stargazerLily (Oct 11, 2007)

I can get them to Indianapolis, no problem. I can also provide short term housing (althoughI do like the looks of the black girls), and if need or interest, I can get them a quick look over with my vet. Let me know.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome! We could work on getting three of the females to MO (I currently only have one carrier (that can carry two), but I think my parents have another at their house that I can borrow to bring another two or maybe even three along) and I could bring possibly two or three more to be fostered until a permanent home can be found.

How many would you be able to take? 

They appear to be in good condition, other than some of their toes - but those have healed up completely, as far as I am aware. So a vet visit would be entirely at your discretion. *

stargazerLily wrote: *


> I can get them to Indianapolis, no problem. I can also provide short term housing (althoughI do like the looks of the black girls), and if need or interest, I can get them a quick look over with my vet. Let me know.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh yes, if someone wants to adopt him that would be first choice. The black male was just a preference but if Julie can arrange a foster home she said she would take any that need help.
*
Jazzaroosky wrote: *


> The black male is not claimed as of yet.  I wouldn't want to pass up a home if one came along before she is able to get back...but if no one is able to take him before then, I will try to remember there is someone interested in him.


----------



## Haley (Oct 11, 2007)

Leaf, are you still interested in taking in one or two? It looks like we can get them out to you if its still an option...


----------



## Leaf (Oct 12, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Leaf, are you still interested in taking in one or two? It looks like we can get them out to you if its still an option...



Absolutely! I'm the one Jazzarooskyis referring to in this thread, actually!
:group2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 12, 2007)

Cross-posted from LL:

Here is what a tentative transport list would look like. I dont know how far the adopter could go, so this could be modified. I'm familiar with IL so Effingham is an actual "bigger" city in that part of the state. Greenville is not, however there really isnt anything bigger anywhere near there. I'm not familiar with MO at all, so I dont know if these are totally off the wall cities or not. Maybe the adopter could look at them and help tweak it? I can help cross post this all over the place if the Missouri person does want the rabbits and does want us to help arrange transport. This weekend would be a bit lofty of a goal though, so I would aim for next weekend. 


Columbus, OH to Indianapolis â Terre Haute, IN area
FILLED by Jessica

Indianapolis â Terre Haute, IN area to Effingham, IL area
(68 miles from Terre Haute, IN to Effingham, IL)
Time change from EST to CST
NEEDED

Effingham, IL to Greenville IL area [anywhere along I-70]
(53 miles)
NEEDED

Greenville, IL to St. Louis, MO
(52 miles)
NEEDED

St Louis, MO to Sullivan, MO
(68 miles)
NEEDED

Sullivan, MO to Waynesville, MO
(69 miles)
NEEDED

Waynesville, MO to Springfield, MO
(83 miles)


----------



## Leaf (Oct 12, 2007)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Cross-posted from LL:
> 
> Here is what a tentative transport list would look like. I dont know how far the adopter could go, so this could be modified. I'm familiar with IL so Effingham is an actual "bigger" city in that part of the state. Greenville is not, however there really isnt anything bigger anywhere near there. I'm not familiar with MO at all, so I dont know if these are totally off the wall cities or not. Maybe the adopter could look at them and help tweak it? I can help cross post this all over the place if the Missouri person does want the rabbits and does want us to help arrange transport. This weekend would be a bit lofty of a goal though, so I would aim for next weekend.
> 
> ...



I'll be coming from Rolla, where I'll be for the weekend, and into next weekend, but I can pick up in Union, Mo. That would shorten it to:



Columbus, OH to Indianapolis â Terre Haute, IN area
FILLED by Jessica

Indianapolis â Terre Haute, IN area to Effingham, IL area
(68 miles from Terre Haute, IN to Effingham, IL)
Time change from EST to CST
NEEDED

Effingham, IL to Greenville IL area [anywhere along I-70]
(53 miles)
NEEDED

Greenville, IL to St. Louis, MO
(52 miles)
NEEDED

St Louis, MO to Union, MO
(51 miles)
NEEDED


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 12, 2007)

Leaf - When is the date you will be in Union, MO. I'll update the list on LL with that info.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 12, 2007)

What I'm doing now settling into a house in Union, while turning the house in Rolla into a rental. I just sold some property in Springfield, so I'm out of that area and between the two in Rolla and Union.

I can travel almost any time at this point, so I can be very accessable for the transport. Union will cut down a lot of travel time for anyone so hopefully that will help out.

This weekend I can be in Union and next Friday and most of Saturday as well. If I have to I can go back on Sunday as well. I'm off work until this coming Tuesday night, which opens up a lot of time for me - but not necessarily for people willing to transport.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 12, 2007)

I updated the transport list on LL with the last leg to Union. Let's get these bunnies to their forever home!


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 12, 2007)

*GREAT NEWS!!!!!

*The lady is willing to agree on $140 for the remaining 7 rabbits. I have a Paypal account and if someone could help me figure it out, we could arrange for donations to get these bunnies out to be sent to that, then I will write a personal check to give to the lady. I haven't used my Paypal account much, so I'm not sure how it works exactly....

As far as the rescue train goes, "stargazerlily" has said that she can pick up in Dayton, OH - which would be great for me, as my car is not the most reliable thing...and while I'm willing to chance it clear to IN, if there's someone who's able to pick up closer to me, that would be GREAT....lol.

And "Bo B Bunny" has said they can help transport west of Indianapolis. 

Please let me know if plans have changed at all since your posts. I'm hoping we can get this put together by tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 12, 2007)

Jessica, do we have placements for all of the rabbits? I'll contribute at least $25 and if we don't get the entire $140, then I'll make up the difference.

Do you want to act as coordinator and keep the transport schedule updated?


----------



## Leaf (Oct 12, 2007)

Whose e-mail address can I use, when I contact one of my rescue friends? I received an email from a lady who is asking me to take in a deaf/blind 2 year old dog. She's in the St Louis area, and if things work out she may be able to do the St Louis to Union legs when she brings me the 2 year old dog. I haven't emailed her back about the dog but it just dawned on me that I may be able to get her to help...

How many do I have coming this way, has anyone decided - two or three? I'll have room for two definantly and I have a friend wanting one as well. Soo - I can take three in, or it wouldn't be a problem if two come this wayand she takes her pick.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 12, 2007)

Leaf - If you can take three (your 2 + 1 for your friend), then I will arrange it so that three are sent your way.  

Feel free to use my e-mail address ([email protected]).

Patti - As of right now, it looks like Leaf is taking 3 of them. Someone in Dayton said that she could temporarily house one of the bunnies...which would leave 3 remaining.

CAHS charges an admittence fee to all incoming animals, however, the woman I cooresponded with told me that they would waive this fee for the bunnies coming to them. If there are no other homes available to foster these rabbits currently, I can bring the remaining 3 to them. I was hoping to use CAHS as a last resort, due to them being a kill shelter....but the Columbus HRS works with them and I know they do have a pretty decent adoption rate. *I will try to send the black ones to CAHS....since REW rabbits have a much smaller chance of being adopted than non-REWs. Just trying to minimize the chance of euthanasia being the possible outcome.*

How would we like to set up the donation fund? As I said earlier, I was thinking Paypal and then I would write a personal check to give to the woman with these rabbits. The only thing is I'm not too Paypal savvy....and am not sure how to set it up to receive money.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 12, 2007)

Let's just use your paypal, I would ahead and post a link for it. The important part is getting those bunnies out of their current situation. I promise to make up for any shortfall.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 13, 2007)

*Nevermind, figured it out. *


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, seriously forgive me. LOL. But to anyone who has a Paypal account who would like to make a donation to help these bunnies, my e-mail address for the account is:

*- paypal address removed....the money has been collected. thanks guys! -* 

We need $140. I am making a donation of $25, so that knocks it down to $115.

Even if we are unable to fill all the slots on the transport train for this weekend, I'd like to be able to pay this woman this weekend to guarantee that these rabbits are ours so she does not sell them to anyone else.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 13, 2007)

I just sent you $25 Jessica. Only $90 left to go!


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 13, 2007)

great! thanks so much patti!

i have contacted the IN, IL, and MO House Rabbit Societies as well as posted on a couple of Livejournal transport and bunnies communities about these rabbits in hopes of finding someone who can fill the leg between Indianapolis and St. Louis.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 13, 2007)

Haley - do you think we can get Bunderground to help? I don't know how to request transport help through them.


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2007)

I dont think this would qualify for Bunderground bc I think those have to be coming from a rescue where their life is endangered or something. I would email someone there to check. And you can check the bunderground Frappr map to contact members directly as well.

Im in Chicago this weekend so I havent been able to help with this yet. I'll definitely help next week, I have lots of contacts all over. 

You guys have gotten it off to a great start! I'll ry to help more once Im back home.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 13, 2007)

We just had another $25 donation from an LL member! Only $65 left to go.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 13, 2007)

Great!!!! :biggrin2:

We *DESPERATELY* need drivers between Indianapolis and St. Louis!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2007)

I asked hubby to buy me a new car for my birthday but it doesn't seem likely! LOL.

First thing this morning, Lexi said "Mom, when do we get to get those bunnies??" and asked if she could skip school to help me on the transport if needed. LOL It's in her blood!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, slight change in plans..



I'm still wanting to adopt two. My friend definantly wants one.



Another friend is showing interest, she has a spayed Flemish Giant female who recently lost her adopted "brother" a few months ago. Cara has been looking to adopt or buy another Flemish Giant but we have no luck in this area finding any, so she's agreed to help out with one of these if she can. She's hoping for a bonding partner for Magpie but if it wouldn't work out she can make arrangements for two solo bunnies.

That would be 4 rabbits. If its a hardship, Cara can step out and continue looking in this area for another large breed.

I'm going to be heading to Union today as I've received some exciting family news and want to visit but I'll have complete computer access. 

If this weekend doesnt work out next weekend would be great as well. I'm just now on antiabotics for a pretty severe sinus infection and ear infections and all of it combined is kicking my rear right now so by next weekend I'd feel better, but at the same time we want the babies NOW!

If this pulls together this weekend, by all means lets do it!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm in for keeping four overnight if necessary! and helping transport where I can! I just need to make sure I have some cages/crates. I'll figure it out tho. I think I have a couple. I'll check and get back.

Hubby's working on my van!!!! I might be able to go a little further next weekend! I'll let you know that too!


I'm excited and they aren't even mine LOL!


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 13, 2007)

I found a carrier for sale for $15 that I think I'm going to jump on....in which case, 4 would be no problem at all! In fact, it'd be great!

Leaf, I PMed you about how far you're willing to travel....we're having trouble getting volunteers between Indianapolis and St. Louis. Let me know. 

So long as we can scrounge the money together to pay for these babies, I think the lady seems very willing to work with us. So while I'd love to do this all tomorrow, it might not be realistic....and next weekend might work a little better. I hate for those bunnies to be in those cages for yet another week, but we're working our tails off trying to figure this all out.....lol.
*
Leaf wrote: *


> Ok, slight change in plans..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 13, 2007)

Pennie that's great!! Hehe, just let me know what's up. And I'll be doing the same.* 

Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm in for keeping four overnight if necessary! and helping transport where I can! I just need to make sure I have some cages/crates. I'll figure it out tho. I think I have a couple. I'll check and get back.
> 
> Hubby's working on my van!!!! I might be able to go a little further next weekend! I'll let you know that too!
> 
> ...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 13, 2007)

> So long as we can scrounge the money together to pay for these babies, I think the lady seems very willing to work with us. So while I'd love to do this all tomorrow, it might not be realistic....and next weekend might work a little better. I hate for those bunnies to be in those cages for yet another week, but we're working our tails off trying to figure this all out.....lol.



Don't worry about scrounging up the money. If we are short, I'll make-up the difference Jessica. But, hopefully a few more generous bunny lovers will come forward to help out.

It sounds like next weekend is going to be the best option for pulling this together. Hehehe.....they really don't have to stay in those small cages for another week.....don't you want 7 more rabbits in your apartment for a week? I think when Haley gets back home Monday she will be very helpful in pulling this transport together.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 13, 2007)

*Patti you've been so helpful. Thank you so much. 

And of course I wouldn't mind keeping them all temporarily, but I don't have the space!! LOL.

slavetoabunny wrote: *


> > So long as we can scrounge the money together to pay for these babies, I think the lady seems very willing to work with us. So while I'd love to do this all tomorrow, it might not be realistic....and next weekend might work a little better. I hate for those bunnies to be in those cages for yet another week, but we're working our tails off trying to figure this all out.....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 13, 2007)

We had one more $25 donation. That now brings the total money raised to $100! 

$40 left!


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 13, 2007)

Jess, Iposted on LL and will post the same here. I will gladly mail a check for the $40 if you send me your address (no Paypal acct). Our girl Melody gives a clenched paw salute for REW liberation.If you happen to get a bit over, I'm sure it's needed for gas and travel.

Ann (aka Frankenbunny aka seniorcats)


----------



## Leaf (Oct 13, 2007)

seniorcats, have you seen a picture of one of my cats? She looks eerily like the one in your avatar!

...

I just wanted to check back in. It's been a busy day but I have been able to take a peek at the forum and my email throughout the hours. You guys are all amazing helping out the way you have. You have no idea how excited three families are here in Mo, anticipating the arrival of their new "babies".

Has anyone decided what colors/sexes are coming this way? 

I'm still not choosey myself - I personally like the REWs (Onion is a REW, as was Cricket)and didn't realize they are harder to adopt out until I read this thread. I actually anticipated blacks, but then thats because black dogs are so hard to adopt out.

Cara is wanting a bonding buddy for Magpie (female, spayed Flemish Giant) so she keeps leaning towards a male, but she's just happy to adopt and help out any way it turns out.

Racheal is like me, not set on either color or sex.

We all have been throwing around names for the newbies but most have been genderless so far.  Do you have any idea on their ages?

I haven't found anyone else to opt to adopt one of these guys, so it looks like 4 is where it stops, as far as the Missouri Transport. Jazzaroosky, you adopted one? Thats awesome!That leaves 3 that need homes still. I am so hoping to see them all get placed in homes before having to go to a shelter. I'm definantly keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 13, 2007)

You guys are awesome! :great:

Ann, I love the salute for REW liberation! Oberon approves.

Anyone good with graphics that would want to draw an icon? Bunny paw salute!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 13, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I asked hubby to buy me a new car for my birthday but it doesn't seem likely! LOL.
> 
> First thing this morning, Lexi said "Mom, when do we get to get those bunnies??" and asked if she could skip school to help me on the transport if needed. LOL It's in her blood!


You guys are awesome! I can't wait until all of this actually happens and I can't thank you enough for helping out! :biggrin2:


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 13, 2007)

*There are two males left. If Cara is looking for a bonding prospect for a female that she has, then I can make sure she gets one of the males. I guess it makes sense to take the other male as well....they can share a carrier (we don't want any baby buns!!) and the other 2 will obviously have to be females. I'll let you and Rachel decide who gets who. 

I'm not positive on the colors of the females. Well, I know it's the same mixture as the males...REWs and blacks, but I'm not sure how many of the 5 females are black and how many are REWs. One of the remaining males is black, one is REW like my Rilo boy.

I have no idea on their age as I forgot to ask when I went out to see them and bring Rilo home....but if I can remember, I'll ask when I go out again. I've heard back from a couple of rescues who are willing to foster for the time being, so I may be going out soon to get the three who will not be traveling to MO before next weekend.


Leaf wrote: *


> seniorcats, have you seen a picture of one of my cats? She looks eerily like the one in your avatar!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 13, 2007)

*Awe, thank you Ann! 

Good news is I had another e-mail for a $10 donation....

$30! We're getting closer... :biggrin2:

If you'd like to maybe donate $25 and I will take care of the extra $5? That'd be great! I will PM you my current address on LL.  

seniorcats wrote: *


> Jess, Iposted on LL and will post the same here. I will gladly mail a check for the $40 if you send me your address (no Paypal acct). Our girl Melody gives a clenched paw salute for REW liberation.If you happen to get a bit over, I'm sure it's needed for gas and travel.
> 
> Ann (aka Frankenbunny aka seniorcats)


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 13, 2007)

Sent you a PM on LL. The check is all ready to mail tomorrow. Miss Melody would love to haveher first momvisit. I hope she behaves herself this time - naw, she'll probably be classic evil Mel :devil. If you think you can visit, I'll send directions - there is some road construction as usual. Wait til you see the 40 horse barn they just built at the end of the road.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 14, 2007)

Someone is taking one of the rabbits today! She's located in Cambridge, OH. I need to talk to her about what the arrangements will be...if she's going to foster while I look for a permanent home or if she's adopting for good, OR if she's taking it in through the rescue she works with..... BUT that's another one down!

6 down, 2 to go! :biggrin2:

(Included in the 6 are the 4 going to Missouri....*WHO WE STILL NEED DRIVERS FOR NEXT WEEKEND*!!!)

Oh! And we met our goal for the "bail money." Thank you so much Ann, you are so sweet.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 14, 2007)

*Leaf wrote: *


> seniorcats, have you seen a picture of one of my cats? She looks eerily like the one in your avatar!



No , I don't think I've seen your kitty pictures. Will have to look. My avatar kitty is Nutmeg, better known as Chunk or Chunkalicious. She is large and in charge. She was starving pregnanat 6 month old when a friend rescued her in Taylor, South Carolina (near Myrtle Beach). My friend arranged akitty train from SC to eastern PA and then across PA to me in northeast Ohio. 'Nutter' has been here 3 years.

I'll tell her she has a twin in Missouri.

Glad I could be of some small help. Greg mailed the check for me this morning so I hope it arrives tomorrow or Tuesday. Jess if you do come up this way,I can try and get some 2nd or 3rd cutting hay if you need it. It's incredible hay this year - better than Oxbow according to my trio. It's going fast to the horse people.We just got a truck load for HRS bunnies.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 14, 2007)

*Mmmm, I think Lucy's little mouth is watering just thinking about it. I just bought a big bag of Zupreem Western Timothy (I used to buy Zupreem pellets for my cockatiel, Piccolo....I had no idea they marketed hay as well), but it's going quick between her and Rilo! 

Even if none of the bunnies come your way, Ann, I'd still love to come visit the next weekend you're available. Zach won't be home this weekend (or all week...he's down in West Virginia with his dad, uncle, and grandpa building a barn on their family's property), but he will be after that. I'll drag him up so he can finally meet the big bad bunny known as Melody I always talk about, hehe. And I'd love to get my hands on some of that hay too! Let me know what I'll owe ya. 

seniorcats wrote:*


> Jess if you do come up this way,I can try and get some 2nd or 3rd cutting hay if you need it. It's incredible hay this year - better than Oxbow according to my trio. It's going fast to the horse people.We just got a truck load for HRS bunnies.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright, I just picked up one of the females, who will be going to a nice lady whose name is Sally, located in Cambridge, OH later today. I also forked over a check for $140. The rabbits are officially paid for and mine, but because I do not have the room personally to keep them all with me until new homes are found, they will be staying put for at least another week yet. 

Kaylene (girl with the rabbits) will be out of town next weekend, so chances are I will pick up the 4 headed to MO on Friday evening, they'll stay here overnight, and will go to their next stop on the transport Saturday.

Pennie - we may not need you to keep them overnight....I'm hoping that by the end of the week, we'll have the whole train sorted out and the earlier start Saturday will move things along much quicker. 

I'm going to contact Bunderground, just to see if they can be of any help. 

In the meantime, any volunteers who would like to help drive between Indianapolis and St. Louis, you're still needed!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Jessica!!!!!!

You are doing a fantastic job pulling this all together. As soon as Haley gets home, I think her assistance will get the transportation issue moving.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 14, 2007)

*LOL, you've been just as helpful!!! So big thank you to you as well! 


slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Thank you Jessica!!!!!!
> 
> You are doing a fantastic job pulling this all together. As soon as Haley gets home, I think her assistance will get the transportation issue moving.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 14, 2007)

*Jazzaroosky wrote: *


> *Mmmm, I think Lucy's little mouth is watering just thinking about it. I just bought a big bag of Zupreem Western Timothy (I used to buy Zupreem pellets for my cockatiel, Piccolo....I had no idea they marketed hay as well), but it's going quick between her and Rilo!
> 
> Even if none of the bunnies come your way, Ann, I'd still love to come visit the next weekend you're available. Zach won't be home this weekend (or all week...he's down in West Virginia with his dad, uncle, and grandpa building a barn on their family's property), but he will be after that. I'll drag him up so he can finally meet the big bad bunny known as Melody I always talk about, hehe. And I'd love to get my hands on some of that hay too! Let me know what I'll owe ya.
> 
> ...


We'll have to make the visit at or right after full moon soZack sees her royal evilness at her 'best'. Will make sure we are stocked with bandages and antiseptic. I bet he doesn't believe a word either one of says about her personality.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 14, 2007)

> We'll have to make the visit at or right after full moon so Zack sees her royal evilness at her 'best'. Will make sure we are stocked with bandages and antiseptic. I bet he doesn't believe a word either one of says about her personality.



"Royal evilness"??? Sweet Mel? No way. That precious gray girl is the essence of sweetness. Don't let these horrible people malign your image Mel! Stand up to lagomorph power.

Ummm....does Melody still drive Ann? Can she take a few legs?


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 14, 2007)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> > We'll have to make the visit at or right after full moon so Zack sees her royal evilness at her 'best'. Will make sure we are stocked with bandages and antiseptic. I bet he doesn't believe a word either one of says about her personality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Patti, you are the only human ever to have control over Dr. Frankenbunny. She is mortally ashamed of her weakness ingiving in to your trancing powers. Mel still drives but we know enough to hide our car keys. She can probably take a leg or 2 if she can figure out how to fly her 2-seater broom stick.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 14, 2007)

> Oh Patti, you are the only human ever to have control over Dr. Frankenbunny. She is mortally ashamed of her weakness in giving in to your trancing powers. Mel still drives but we know enough to hide our car keys. She can probably take a leg or 2 if she can figure out how to fly her 2-seater broom stick.



I need to photoshop a picture of Melody behind the wheel of a flying bus. Wouldn't that be a hoot. Kind of wizard of oz'ish. Got any profile shots of Mel I can work with?


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 14, 2007)

Mel visiting Stay-A-While Cat Shelter


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh my beautiful Melody!!! You are still as beautiful as I remember. Why haven't you taken off the cats off head yet though? You must be mellowing in your old age.

It's not quite a profile, but I can probably photoshop something cute with this.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 15, 2007)

*Jazzaroosky wrote: *


> Alright, I just picked up one of the females, who will be going to a nice lady whose name is Sally, located in Cambridge, OH later today. I also forked over a check for $140. The rabbits are officially paid for and mine, but because I do not have the room personally to keep them all with me until new homes are found, they will be staying put for at least another week yet.
> 
> Kaylene (girl with the rabbits) will be out of town next weekend, so chances are I will pick up the 4 headed to MO on Friday evening, they'll stay here overnight, and will go to their next stop on the transport Saturday.
> 
> ...






Since it's going to be a week before transport is made I'll put this out.

None of us are backing out of adopting the four we have committed to here in Mo.

However, it's been discussed and the question all three of us have is how to proceed if local homes become available to these rabbits before the weekend?

Would it be in the rabbits best interest (immediate home, less transport stress) to be rehome locally?

*sigh*

We want our bunnies but also want the best for them so we're torn between not saying anything and being excited about the upcoming transport, or saying that if a localhome becomes available for any of the four to let them go home that way..



I thought I'd put this out there but I don't want it to be mistaken that we're backing out.Absolutely 4 have homes here unless it becomes in the buns' best interest to be rehomed sooner, closer to home.

Just please don't make a transport to another state or whatnot, if transport is needed they already are spoken for by us!

I'm very tired as I type this, so I hope it makes sense.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 15, 2007)

Hehe, makes perfect sense and I completely understand what you're saying. I want what is best for these rabbits as well, so IF there should suddenly be a rush of people locally who would want to take the rest in like TOMORROW, chances are I will decide to go with that option....especially since it's been tough getting a transport pulled together.

HOWEVER - I honestly don't see that happening. I'm very disappointed with the many rescue organizations I've contacted in that I haven't heard back from the majority of them on this matter....even if they do not have room to foster or take in any of these rabbits, it would still be appreciated and look good for them to at least respond and say that they are unable to help.

So I am 99.9% sure the transport to MO will proceed this weekend, if it is able to be pulled together, at least. 

I definitely wouldn't arrange for them to go anywhere else outside of the state after already making plans with you all.  No worries there.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 16, 2007)

You guys are totally awesome for saving these rabbits! It's so incredible =]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 16, 2007)

Have we found anyone from me? Do we have a clue yet as to what day it might be?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 16, 2007)

Jessica - have you been in tough with Haley to see if she is able to help with any of her contacts? I just know this can be pulled off - helping 8 bunnies at once would be a major accomplishment.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 16, 2007)

I just posted them here:



http://www.acmepettransport.com/forum/index.php?topic=20068.0


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh you guys Im so sorry I havent been able to help with this yet. I got back late Sunday and had a sick bunny dumped on me. Then I get sick myself Monday and I have a huge presentation due for class tomorrow. I honestly cant even look at things on this until Thursday.

If anyone has time, this is what I usually do:

Click on the state under your avatar to bring up the RO map. Then go into the state where youneed transport. Open a new window PM and copy/paste all the members in that state into a PM asking for help with a transport. 

Then, go into our rescue list here on the forum and find the email address/contact info for any rabbit rescues in the state where you need transport. Send a nice friendly email to any rescues in that state telling them what you are doing and asking if they know any volunteers who might help.

Patti, if you can go to the Bunderground Frappr map look to see if theres anyone listed in that area-although I dont think there is :-(

I had trouble moving Winston and Vega from St. Louis to Indianapolis, which is why we decided to run them through Peoria and then up to Chicago.

I think one person in Indianapolis had contacted me but it was too late, let me check for her email address.

Again, Im so sorry. Im just so overwhelmed right now


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2007)

I found the email address for the lady who offered to help before. I hope and pray shes in Indianpolis, but I cant remember for sure. I'll let you know if I hear anything.

So we're set to get the bunnies to Indianapolis, we just need to move them west to St. Louis?


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 16, 2007)

*YEP! It's only about 5 or so hours from Indianapolis....so close, but not at the same time. Extremely frustrating. 

The Indiana HRS sent an e-mail to all of the people on their mailing list about the transport - I'm hoping I hear back from someone there..... I also e-mailed the IL and MO HRS but I have not heard back.

Haley wrote: *


> So we're set to get the bunnies to Indianapolis, we just need to move them west to St. Louis?


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 16, 2007)

Would any of the other families who are getting one of these bunnies be able to do any driving?


----------



## Haley (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry if I missed this above, but Leaf can you drive East of St. Louis at all? That way if we can find a driver around Indianapolis maybe they would only have to drive a few hours..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

I can take them to Terre Haute if I know when. We won't have many plans this weekend, but I'd like to know a day or two in advance.

I had no clue we had a map here LOL!


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pennie that would be WONDERFUL if you could do that!!!!!

We have a pickup in St. Louis.....Teresa, who is also bringing Jessica (Leaf) a special needs poodle, said she could pickup there. I will ask how far east she would be willing to drive.

Pennie, the day we're shooting for this time is this Saturday (10/20). I'd like to get things going by 9 or 10am at the latest....it's roughly a 2 hour drive from Columbus to Indianapolis....so you would probably be needed at about noon or 1pm. 

Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I can take them to Terre Haute if I know when. We won't have many plans this weekend, but I'd like to know a day or two in advance.
> 
> I had no clue we had a map here LOL!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 17, 2007)

I am correct that these are the only two legs that need filling:

Terre Haute, IN to Effingham, IL
(70.2mi.....1hr, 13min)
NEEDED

Effingham, IL to St. Louis, MO
(102mi....1hr, 44min)
NEEDED


We're so close!!! I checked Bunderground and there are no members in that area.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

I think that's all. If I could, I would take them all the way, but I can't right now. 

There is a breeder listed in our member list from terre haute, but I don't know that they would help since they aren't active... 

Is there anyone who lives near effingham that might go to Terre Haute to meet me then back to Effingham? then we could have someone go there to get the bunny? EIther way the person on that leg has to go 2 ways.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

*Jazzaroosky wrote: *


> *Pennie that would be WONDERFUL if you could do that!!!!!
> 
> We have a pickup in St. Louis.....Teresa, who is also bringing Jessica (Leaf) a special needs poodle, said she could pickup there. I will ask how far east she would be willing to drive.
> 
> Pennie, the day we're shooting for this time is this Saturday (10/20). I'd like to get things going by 9 or 10am at the latest....it's roughly a 2 hour drive from Columbus to Indianapolis....so you would probably be needed at about noon or 1pm. *


That would work fine 

That's my birthday! Hmmmm - I could tell hubby they are my birthday present from friends LOL! Want to see a 45 year old man faint? heehee. 

Let me know so I can pack up crates and stuff for them. My poor dog won't know what to do! Her bed/house will be gone for a bit LOL! She loves her crate and sleeps in it so we've always just left it in the house. It's HUGE so it will be fine for a couple of big bunnies! I think I have another one and I can find a third. We'll get there...


----------



## Haley (Oct 17, 2007)

Ive emailed everyone I know and no luck yet. 

Has anyone tried checking Pettransportgroup @ yahoogroups.com ? Someone told me thats a good place to check. I dont have time to sign up right now..


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2007)

Is anyone on the Pet Bunny list? It has a lot of members, and that's where I found someone in Indiana to help transport a bun (northern WI to CT, she went from Milwaukee to Indianapolis). Unfortunately I don't have her contact info any more and I'm not on the list anymore either.

Anyone contact the Indiana HRS? It looks like some of their members are helping out with a large confiscation in KY, maybe someone that is traveling for that anyway can help?


----------



## Haley (Oct 17, 2007)

I know someone who sent this through the Indiana HRS, but not the MO one..


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 17, 2007)

I contacted the Chicago/IL, IN, and MO HRS....MO HRS recommended I contact Bunderground, the IN HRS sent an e-mail to their mailing list regarding the situation, and I never heard anything from the Chicago HRS. 

I contacted Hare Helpers....located near Terre Haute....hopefully I will hear from them soon.

This is getting to be truly maddening..... I COULD take all 6 remaining rabbits to the local shelter who said they'd be able to take them....but I REALLY do not want to do that because it is a kill shelter and there are 3 families willing to give great homes to 4 of these bunnies.....the fewer that go to the shelter, the lesser the chance of something like euthanasia being the result for these rabbits.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 17, 2007)

Just joined a ton of Yahoo pet transport groups and posted to the ones that don't need moderator membership approval before I can do that.....

I just want this to work out.... :cry2


----------

